# Silver Comet or Chief Ladiga Trails?



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

I am looking for anyone who has ridden one or both of these trails. Found some information on the web but some of it seemed dated, are the trails now connected and if not is the bypass to connect them reasonable?

What I am thinking of doing is riding from Anniston, AL to Smyrna, GA one day then turning around and coming back the next after a hotel stay. Seems doable from what I read but thought maybe I would see if anyone had any tips on the trails before I step off. 

Any trouble topping off some water bottles along the way?


----------



## zyzbot (Feb 3, 2004)

There is some discussion about those trails here. 


http://www.chattbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=297


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Go for it.
Yes the ladiga is complete. Be sure to stop at the welcome center in Piedmont (an old house that was moved to serve this purpose) and refill as it will be the last place until after the state lines.
I have never ridden the comet side so I cannot comment on water once you cross the line.
Maybe someone else can chime in on the comet side.

Should be a pretty easy ride if it is not too hot. Max of 2% grade. For some reason the air seems to stand still and it about killed me the last time I rode it. It was 101 that day.


When are you planning on doing it?
I might be up for it if you are looking for some comany?
Might be able to put together a small group. Unless your like me. As I really like to ride alone most of the time.

Shoot me a pm if you want more info. I have ridden it several times and my folks still live in Anniston.
Where are you coming from?

Have fun


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

I've ridden the the whole GA portion of the Silver Comet. As of last year there was still a 2-3 mile section between Rockmart and Cedartown that was not connected. There are backroads that riders will dart on to get from one section to the next...however it is not a single road so you'll need a map of some sort. There is a Memorial Day and Labor Day Centuries that travel this area. Memorial Day ride starts/finishes in Cedartown and the Labor Day one starts/finishes in Rockmart.

I'd be up for a ride if you're looking to get a group together.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

I think I will try and do them sometime in May, but I am traveling a bit for work early in the month so sometime in late May.

If there are people interested in going I don't mind the company at all. I just like the idea of getting in two longer rides on a weekend in an area I don't ride much and for the most part not having to deal with cars.

My preference is to start in Alabama and ride east as that cuts down a lot on my drive to the trails.


----------

